# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  روانشناسی از طریق رشته انسانی

## Pedro88

سلام دوستان من دانش آموز ۱۲ تجربی هستم اما علاقه ی به رشته ام ندارم در واقع روحیات من با تجربی سازگار نیست با وجود تلاش   زیادم ترقی نکردم برا همین میخواستم سال بعد کنکور انسانی بدهم و رشته دلخواهم روانشناسی قبول شم بنظرتون میتونم برای سال بعد درس های انسانی رو جمع کنم باید بیش تر تمرکزم  رو روی چی بزارم ؟ و میانگین درصد قبولی دانشگاه تهران و فردوسی مشهد (خودم ساکن مشهدم) چقدر هست یا هر راهنمایی دیگری که میتونه بهم کمک کنه مرسی

----------


## reza2018

سلام.از رشته تجربی هم میشه روان شناسی قبول شد وحتی فکر میکنم راحت تراز انسانی باشه.
از رشته تجربی پارسال با رتبه 4600 منطقه 2 دانشگاه تهران قبول شدن ، همچنین با 8800 دانشگاه فردوسی.

----------


## Pedro88

> سلام.از رشته تجربی هم میشه روان شناسی قبول شد وحتی فکر میکنم راحت تراز انسانی باشه.
> از رشته تجربی پارسال با رتبه 4600 منطقه 2 دانشگاه تهران قبول شدن ، همچنین با 8800 دانشگاه فردوسی.


من منطقه یکم فردوسی ۴۰۰۰ میخواد

----------


## Pedro88

کسی نظری یا راهنمایی نداره ؟

----------


## ifmvi

*سلام ، در این زمینه میتونید از یه مشاور تحصیلی خوب مشورت بگیرید چون شرایطتون باید سنجیده بشه ، ممکنه تجربی موندن براتون بهتر باشه یا شیوه ی مطالعه تون صحیح نبوده که نتایج دلخواهتون نشده ، برای دیدن میانگین درصدا به سایت قلمچی برین ، کارنامه ی افرادی که  توی رشته های مختلف طی کنکور چند سال اخیر قبول شدن رو کامل گذاشته.*

----------

